# Question about leaving to BMQ (Meaford)



## Yes Man (15 Jun 2004)

From what I have been told the course will start on the 28th of this month.  My question is when will I leave? Do I leave the morning of or the day before or some other time?

Also is there anything I am suppose to bring?  I am not talking about kit, but paper work, ID etc...


----------



## Razic (15 Jun 2004)

We actually leave on the 26th for the course start date of the 28th has to where and what time exactly we are leaving, they will phone you so dont worry, unless you really need to plan ahead, you should phone your unit or whoever recruited you.


----------



## Northern Touch (16 Jun 2004)

Straight from my arrival instructions

UNIT          ARIVAL TIME  (In Meaford on June 26th)
32 CBG Units                0800-1000
31 CBG(E) Units           1000-1200
31 CBG(W)                   1215-1400
33 CBG (River Units)    1400-1545
33 CBG (NCR Units)     1545-1730
33 CBG (NORONT Units) 1545-1730    

Expect to leave well before your arrival time in Meaford.  Since I'm in 32 CBG, I'm arriving in Meaford between 0800-1000.  I'm actually schedualed to leave my unit that day (June 26th) at 0600, and it takes approximitly 2 hours or a little more to get to Meaford from here.

Have you already been sworn in and signed all your papers to sign?  All those must be signed and you'll need your military ID as well I believe.


----------



## Yes Man (16 Jun 2004)

I am also in 32 CBG, and I have been sworn in, still waiting for my id though.


----------



## Northern Touch (16 Jun 2004)

Try calling your unit recruiter then, they might know.
I was originally told we might get it in Meaford, but we were all rushed in on Monday to get it done, so maybe your unit might call to get you in soon.
I'm guessing your getting kitted tomorrow to then? (Thursday, Downtown?)


----------



## Razic (16 Jun 2004)

Im getting my kit tmmr at 2:00 at Denison armory.


----------



## Northern Touch (16 Jun 2004)

Ha, I guess we'll finally figure out that OD Vs CADPAT issue eh.  I'll be there bright and early tho.  I'm guessing around 9:30 since were leaving my unit at 8:00 for Denison.


----------



## Yes Man (16 Jun 2004)

I get my kit tomorow at 7.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jun 2004)

The following document provides guidance for staff or course candiates arriving at LFCA TC Meaford or Petawawa for training. Your unit Orderly Room should be able to provide you with a copy including the annex specific to your course.



> *Land Force Central Area Directive (LFCAD) 2-2-016
> 
> COURSE/INCREMENTAL STAFF AND CANDIDATE
> JOINING INSTRUCTIONS -
> LAND FORCE CENTRAL AREA TRAINING CENTRE*



The paragraph on documents required is as follows:



> CANDIDATE AND INSTRUCTOR DOCUMENTATION
> 
> 13.	All instructors and candidates attending courses at the LFCA TC will be in possession of the following documents:
> 
> ...



The document is too long to be posted here. If your unit doesn't have it ready for issue, PM me with an e-mail address for a copy and tell me what course you will be attending for the appropriate annex.


----------



## Yes Man (16 Jun 2004)

I have the booklet but aside from the ID card I have no idea what the other stuff is.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (16 Jun 2004)

speak either to the orderly about those forms which they can give you. or go through your chain of command to get everything you need


----------



## chrisp1j (16 Jun 2004)

I know that with the QOR, we show up on the 25th (Friday of next week) at 1930, and depart Saturday morning. This avoids the late-comer problem, will allow staff to check out our gear (basically, sort out any problems). 


I'm sure other units will do similar things. Ask your section commander (or call your unit, someone will know). 

Have a good summer, 

Chris.


----------

